# Egyptian spiny mice



## BlackDragonfli (Oct 8, 2012)

I just got a trio of these little guys and think there the nearest! I was curious about what the best food for them would be? And cage size?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

the ones at work get a comersial hamster mix and we add forin finch seeds, crickets and mealworms every so often (but they frefur the crickets to the mealworms) and the ocasional millit sprays. Ive also given them bits of meat like chicken and beef but they havent been that fussed. they have done well on this diet and weve had no problems


----------



## BlackDragonfli (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks  I have hamster food and thought about getting some mazurka blocks to add


----------

